# Iran Has Added Aerial Refueling to One of Its Aged U.S. Commando Copters



## DA SWO (Jan 6, 2015)

IMO: Nothing more than a propaganda ploy, but  let the media chicken little's run in circles.

https://medium.com/war-is-boring/ir...of-its-aged-u-s-commando-copters-6aad17053a67


----------



## Centermass (Jan 7, 2015)

So now what are they gonna do, line these up behind one of our tankers or somebody elses in the hopes of some free go go juice??


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2015)

Centermass said:


> So now what are they gonna do, line these up behind one of our tankers or somebody elses in the hopes of some free go go juice??


Exactly, unless they develop a minimalist tanking system this is another propaganda ploy to get the press lathered up.


----------

